# Annual Steelhead Outing



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Ok guys it's time to start talking about when, where or if We are have are steelhead outing this year.
Chef if You read this can We get a deal of any kind at your Hotel.

It's always a great story telling adventure if nothing else but I think this years steely run is shaping up much better than last year.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Late Nov/Dec. steelie outing? Sounds good.

Chef........WAKE UP!!!!!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Doesn't matter when or where to me. I'm in!!!

Mitch


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

That's right when I'm supposed to move but if things change I'm in. Sounds like a good time to me.

Zob


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im in depending on the weekend. I will stay in my truck to keep price down. 

Will I beallowed in the bar?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Where are you guys thinking of going? I might be interested. first time salmon fishing this year, might as well make it first time steel heading! Can I use the same rod that I used for salmon or is steel heading a different setup? everyone's got to start sometime, I'm just sorry I didn't get into all this sooner!!! Salmon fishing was crazy, but I hear steel heading isn't like that....true??


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I'd be interested, when and where?

steve


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

i'd like to try it too let me know the details.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm in!!

Let me know the when and the where!! What other hotel/motel accomodations are in the Ludington area?

Scott


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Count me in as another definite maybe. I'm assuming you guys are talking Lake mich. Tribs for this outing, since us east coasters aren't blessed with so much good steel water. I really need someone to guide me on lake mich. tribs. I can return the favor on this side of the state. Someone set a date!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Me and the wife would like to go. But all depends on date's, as I will be in the UP from Nov 13th-23rd.

ibthetrout; It all depends on what you are refering to as "crazy?" Some's year's the steelhead are plentiful, and other's not as good. Your rod, what were you using for Salmon, rod wt, length, lb test? I use a 9' 7wt fly rod, shooting line, depending on the water clarity, 4lb-8lb (<--- that is if I can get away with the 8lb). Spinning gear work's as well.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will call Chris (Chef) and see if that is still an option...if not I volunteer to find a new hangout. I would prefer Luddington...any objections? If that's cool I will give Chris a call and look for a new hotel if need be so lets all pick a date. 

I only have 2 weekends free in Dec and 2 free in January though if we can pick one of these if not I will still help by calling chef or find a new spot:

December 12, 13 and 14th

December 26, 27, 28

Jan 10, 11 12

Jan 24, 25, 26

I created a Poll for the above dates...if that is ok Whit...Here is the link to the poll:
Late Fall Steelhead Outing Poll


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Sounds like a winner George. I posted on N.O.'s poll. 

Looking forward to catching up with some old friends.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

You guys know me, ill be there. Whenever, whereever... i haven't missed one yet.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Don for putting the poll up. Those dates are good by Me. Have'nt heard from Chris so I don't know about Lands Inn or whatever it's called now. 
Whit is checking on a Hotel up the coast by Arcadia to see if a deal can be arrainged.
For those that are not that familar with the river fishing in that area we are going to plan a Beach Party (surf fishing) on that weekend. There are some nice areas to fish and lots of room to spead out and still close enough to BS with everyone around.


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

To anyone who isn't attending. Plan to steer clear of fishing for steel that weekend anywhere in the NW corner of Michigan!! Every steelhead outing we have seems to involve terrible weather and a void of steelies!!  

I'll be there either way though!!

Scott


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes you are right Scott, last year not a single steelie was landed my a member of the ms group. If i remeber correctly Splitshot landed one coho and that was it. Other than that some trout were landed, and the year before was not much better..... 

But the second weekend of the spring outing this year was just right. There were many fish around, but we had a nice icestorm to go with it. Go figure, great fishing and the weather sucked so bad many didn't make the trip up!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I have an idea to increase the steelhead outing success. Just name it the MS.com 1st annual fall steelhead fun turney and you'll have more fish than you can fillet. The little fun turney title always seems to work on Labor day


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sign me up!! I voted for the early December date just because of Christmas and all..... Ludington is cool, but wherever will work for me. Is Chef around? Havent heard anything from him in some time.....


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I would like to join in on the surf fishing along the beaches with Danno if it is the early weekend. Put me down for a room please! Or just post the info of the preffered establishment and I will give them a call. I will need to know how to get to the places you will be fishing also. Keep me posted!

Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Harbor Lights Motel: 231-3529614

It is very easy to find, right on the beach at the west end of downtown Frankfort. Take the main drag through the downtown (not M22) until it ends at the beach. Continue curving to your left around a condo complex and you'll come to the motel.

OR:

Follow the downtown street in Frankfort west until you almost get to the beach. Turn left towards the coast guard station just after you pass the big cannons.

We'll gather at the Villa Marine, again within crawling distance of the motel to share stories, lie, and renew friendships and get directions to the Elberta beach....it's easy to find. If the wind is up we can fish the beach inside the piers.

Fishing on the Betsie, Platte, and Platte Bay are also available.

Toto! Are you seeing any of this?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Guys there is an 800-346-9614 to call and tell them You are with the Michigan-Sportsman group to get the $45.00 rate. 
For those getting there friday eve I will be at the Villa sometime after 6:00pm.

There is a good resturant in town called Cecelias' on the Bay that would be good to meet at for breckfast on Sat. morning. They open at 6:00am. It's almost across the street from the boat ramp.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok...any interest in Splitting this out and make another Thread for the River Fishers Staying in Luddington and keep this one for the beach bums? I don't think I can come all the way up there with my Hyde and not hit the rivers and it's a Long drive to any Drift boat river from the Harbor lights right???


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Don that would be the right thing to do. If someone wanted to float the PM or Big Man then a get-to-gether at Lands Inn (or whatever it's called now) would be the place to stay. Good Party place. I plan on floating the lower Betzie on Sunday morning from Grace Rd. to lower bridge on River Rd. Some good holding holes and a touch of gravel hear and there.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Just wondering if we are getting close to setting a date for the "2003 M-S.com Beach Bash"? Would like to start making tentative plans if possible.

Mitch


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok I plan on river fishing the Pere Marquette the weekend of Dec 12, 13 and 14th. I started a new thread for just those who plan on staying at the Lands Inn in Ludington. Click below for that thread; this thread will remain for the beach party!

Steelhead Outing Dec 12, 13, & 14th LANDS INN


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Don for starting the other thread for those wanting to stay in Ludington it will make it easier.

Beach Party Bums
Looks like the date is Dec. 12, 13 and 14th. I will going up on Thursday afternoon and fish the pier and beach on friday to see what's happening. 

Sat. morning I will be at Celia's by the Bay resturant in Frankfort at 6:00am. Celia's is across the street from the boat ramp. We plan on meeting at the Elberta beach lower parking lot around 7:00am If the wind and surf are Ok there we will fish about 1/2 mile south down the beach rd. to Grace Rd. area.

We have many options if it is not good in that area. Such as Frankfort pier or beach, Platte beach and Crystal beach in Beulah.

And again the motel of choice in Harbor Lights on the beach in Frankfort at $45.00 for a two queen bed room for M-S.com. The 800 # is 346-9614. For those coming up on sat. we plan on meeting at the Villa Marine Bar and Resturant after 6:00pm for whatever. The Villa is two blocks east of the Motel.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Danno, 

I will be up some time friday afternoon depending on what time I get ot of work. Plan on staying at the harbor lights. Are you still going to be at a local establishment on friday evening? I will stay untill sunday some time.

Also, if we are fortunate to catch some fish is there a place we can clean them?

Thanks Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll be at the Villa Marine with George on Friday.

As for cleaning of fish, I'll volunteer Pauline's kitchen!!!!!!!!!!!
(Pauline is a great lady and also George's wife)


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hey Rick, Like Milt said we will be at the Villa Marine Bar just east of the Motel on Main St. after 6:00pm. on friday. Saturday We may opt to go somewhere else.

And if anyone takes a fish into Paulines' kitchen to clean it I don't want to be anywhere in Benzie Co. but We could use my pole barn if needed. I don't think the fish cleaning station at the boat ramp is open now.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll be with George.............outside Benzie County.............LOL!


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I will try to find you at the Villa friday evening if I get there in time. I believe you mentioned it is close to Harbor lights.

As for Pauline.........I think I will use the barn if need be! 

Rick


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Rick,
The Villa is easy to find from Harbor Lights. Drive (or walk) out to the main drag through downtown Frankfort and turn right/east. The Villa is a short block down the street on the same side of the road as lake (right side as you're heading east).


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Made my reservation last night. See you at the Villa Fri night.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

All right Neapolis You can help me keep Milt out of the sauce. He's hard to handle since He got that new hip...LOL


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sauce? I assume that you mean something like taco, BBQ, Hollandaise, or some other culinary concoction...........LOL!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well since I haven't been on the putor for a while, I almost missed this post. Well count me in, but I need a definate date so I can plan the day off. George I'll be talking to Wednesday nite anyways, so I'll find out more then. These things are always a little fun. Can't wait to see some old, i mean familiar, faces.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Good chance of me joining the fray on this one guys. Just means I'll have to do some of the X-mas shopping during the week. 
Can't let George wear out his transmission so I'll bring another Chevy to pull out stuck vehicles.
Probably could use some help on rigging and such being a surf rookie. BSing with a cold adult pop I have covered though 

Tom


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Tom,
Let George, Toto, and I take ya for yur Christmas shopping duties. We know all the hotspots locally starting with the Backcast Fly Shop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

All right, shopping at the Backcast Fly Shop. I think I'm getting the Christmas spirit.
Tom as for rigging. Rods up to 10 1/2', Spinning reel with a good drag, 6 to 10 lb. main line, some 4 and 6 lb. leeder mtrl. Pyramid sinkers from 1oz. to 3oz. They sell the sliding rig that goes on your main line that the sinker hooks to at the Tackle Box in Frankfort and the Backcast in Benzonia. #10 to #12 egg hooks and some floating spawn bags. The rest is up to Milt since He caught the steelhead the last time We were out.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Doh. Man I forgot all about this. I need to keep up on these thing's. Well until the next outing. Have fun everyone. Don't forget about the Betsie R. That is some of you will be fishing it. Can't wait to hear how everything went, and to some pic's.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

If I can get up, i'll be there tomarrow. Maybe we'll see ya guys out there.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Dan,
We'll meet for breakfast at Cecilia's which is on the main downtown street of Frankfort at 6AM. It is easy to find as it is on the north side of the street (opposite Betsie Bay) and before you get into what would be called downtown.

Otherwise we'll be on the Elberta pier or beach, down the two track road heading south of the pier. You'll need 4 wheel drive to get down there.

Find us!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You guys sure know how to keep a man on the edge of his seat. I have been anxiously awaiting pics and reports of what I missed.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Paul,
I think George is going to post the "results". But I can tell you that it was another very successful outing with a total of 11 members taking part.


----------

